# MSI GF65 10200h RTX 3060 undervolting problems



## Hugol0l (Oct 15, 2022)

Hiya guys! Tried to scour the forums for info about my problems but seems to not get any indication of finding it.

I have recently bought a GF65 second hand and like my old GF63 it ofcourse also ran too hot. I had no issue with my GF63 to play around in ThrottlesStop, but here I seem to have real issues "unlocking" voltage control to my processor to be able to alter it in either ThrottleStop or XTU.

I tried to go into advanced bios and unlock overclocking and XTU, along with disabling the power & performance menu items "overclocking lock" and "CFG lock", but to no avail.

In XTU, the newest version gives me greyed out bars on every slider, an older version gave me some possibility to alter but it seemed to not save. In ThrottleStop, the values I set are not saved. My BIOS is .103 which seems to be pretty old, so the Pludervolt fix is probably not added? Should I update bios to .105 or .300 which was released in march? I was also first on win 11 but downgraded to win 10 to try to fix this, which didnt solve it. I have also cleaned the comp of all MSI software such as dragon centre.

I rather not alter my undervolting in Bios (if it even saves there either), so what do you think is causing me to not being able to unlock my GF65 to adjust voltages for my CPU?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 16, 2022)

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. Have you disabled all of the Windows 11 Virtualization Based Security features yet?









						How to Disable Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) in Windows 11 to Improve Gaming
					

Getting frame drops while playing games in Windows 11? VBS might be the reason and here's how you can disable VBS in Windows 11.




					beebom.com


----------



## Hugol0l (Oct 16, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. Have you disabled all of the Windows 11 Virtualization Based Security features yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Heya UncleWebb, thanks for replying so quickly. I found that thread indeed and tried to disable all Virtualization. Ultimately, I went back to Win 10.

An update from my side: I opened up my computer and repasted my GPU and CPU with new noctua NT-H1 paste. This reduced my temps from hitting prochot 95 celcius to....48-53 celcius, which is wild. The paste from factory was so caked and hard that I literally had to use my thumbnail to scrape it off.

Although this made significant (!) improvements for me, i'm still very interested in undervolting.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 16, 2022)

Hugol0l said:


> i'm still very interested in undervolting


Your FIVR screenshot shows that your undervolt is working just fine. The values in the monitoring table at the top right show your undervolt in the Offset column. ThrottleStop is working great. If you were having issues with Intel XTU, do not use XTU.

Keep an eye on your temperatures for the next week or two. Some users have had long term pump out issues using NT-H1 on mobile CPUs. Their NT-H2 is new and improved.


----------



## Hugol0l (Oct 16, 2022)

So a -250mV undervolt worked fine for me? Isnt that huge? It felt like I could decrease this to any arbitrary number and see no difference. I know now that the thermal paste was the big factor, but still? When i read about the GF65, I saw max undervolts of around -100mv.

An additional question, I see in ThrottleStop that we can increase the RAM speed in the Cache Ration box? Since I have 3200 RAM that is running at ~2900 MHz, could I try to increase it here? Or am I understanding that box wrong?

Thanks for the NT-H1 video, didn't know that could happen so will look for it Sure are videos for everything!


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 16, 2022)

Hugol0l said:


> It felt like I could decrease this to any arbitrary number and see no difference.


That is true. You can set it to -1000 mV and it will not make any difference compared to -250 mV.

The core and cache are linked and for some CPUs, these two voltages should be set to the same offset value.

Using different voltages seemed to work for 8th and 9th Gen CPUs when running software that used a lot of AVX instructions. Cinebench R20 or R23 is a good test for this. A difference of about 100 mV seemed to be best. If the cache was stable at -100 mV then setting the core to -200 mV seemed to work well.

Start by setting the core and the cache offset equally to -76.2 mV for each. Run Cinebench for a baseline test. Now increase only the core offset to -175 mV or somewhere close to that. Do you see any increase in performance or do you see any decrease in temperatures? The 8th and 9th Gen got a nice little boost by using different voltages. For some software that does not use any or very few AVX instructions, using different voltages might not make any difference at all.

If your Cinebench testing shows zero difference then set these two voltages equally.

ThrottleStop reports the memory speed but it does not have any feature to allow you to change the memory speed.


----------



## Hugol0l (Oct 16, 2022)

Ah so really my core offset was "reduced" by the cache offset! Really nice explanation, thank you for your time  I'll play around!


----------

